# SC Drum From the Surf



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone done it? Pics, tips, time of year, ect? I think I'll give it a shot this spring, certainly this fall.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

absolutely you can, I have caught many, not but a few the size of the ones at OBX but I have caught many, biggest was last year at 28lbs. Key is to find the bait and make sure the water temps are right. The bigger fish move in and spawn when the water is around 57 degrees, I like to fish for them when they are moving out of the creeks after spawning. Since they are very lethargic while they spawn, they are very hungry when they leave.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad to hear they're around. I don't mind smaller ones, it'd just be fun to have something of some size pulling. 

Do you have a lot of sharks hit?


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

not really no, the bluefish are the biggest problem


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Ah, I bet. Do you have lots of cutoffs or small ones aggravating you?


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> Ah, I bet. Do you have lots of cutoffs or small ones aggravating you?


I love catching blues,,,they are a good fight. Caught a 5 lb one this fall and thought it was much bigger the way it fought


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

SmoothLures said:


> Ah, I bet. Do you have lots of cutoffs or small ones aggravating you?


both, they gnaw up the line causing you to have to re-tie a lot.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What test line do you snell/tie your rigs with?


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

100lb. to 130lb. is standard most anywhere for a drum rig.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

I used 60 or 80 fluorocarbon it lets the bait move a little easier than 100 or 130


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

outfishin28 said:


> I used 60 or 80 fluorocarbon it lets the bait move a little easier than 100 or 130


Do you do a long leader or a 1-4" rig? I snelled some 6/0 Gami's with 50 3-4" long just for practice, will probably get a spool of 80 or 100, maybe 130...


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

usually about 4-6 inches, the swivel, then bead, then snap swivel with weight. lets you cast it a long way with little helicopter effect.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

First drum I ever saw was caught off the Surfside pier. 28-29 in, was miffed when they said it was too big to keep. Didn't know anything about the fish or regs then. That's been some 10 years or so ago. I do recall it being in Oct. Don't recall the rig or bait.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've caught pups from the little inlet north of CG pier, and a big one (38" maybe, never got a measurement) used to live just south of there.

Evan


----------



## snapshot48 (Oct 29, 2007)

Dudes, 100lb and 130lb flouro?????? What are you trying to catch, a tanker????
I have never used over 17lb suffix mono at OBX, with a 50lb shock leader which is the standard set up. Using a Fishfinder rig, 8oz weight and a chunk of Bunker and there is no problem with the big Drum. Largest I've caught was a 48" but you can pull slot pups and bigger in all day and it's like reeling in a spot.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

snapshot48 said:


> Dudes, 100lb and 130lb flouro?????? What are you trying to catch, a tanker????
> I have never used over 17lb suffix mono at OBX, with a 50lb shock leader which is the standard set up. Using a Fishfinder rig, 8oz weight and a chunk of Bunker and there is no problem with the big Drum. Largest I've caught was a 48" but you can pull slot pups and bigger in all day and it's like reeling in a spot.


When the toothys come out to play, and you get tired of losing your rigs, you'll get the idea!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

but blues will either cut ur leader or scratch it, either way u retie it.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

bluefish1928 said:


> but blues will either cut ur leader or scratch it, either way u retie it.


8/0-10/0 hooks are expensive.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

are drum wire leader shy? i have seen a couple swimming in really shallow water along the surf but never hooked one from the surf.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't think so. People have the sinker inches away from the bait, with big hooks and swivels. I would fish with a heavy mono if you're worried about toothy fish though. 130 should handle any blues we get around here.


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

snapshot48 said:


> Dudes, 100lb and 130lb flouro?????? What are you trying to catch, a tanker????
> I have never used over 17lb suffix mono at OBX, with a 50lb shock leader which is the standard set up. Using a Fishfinder rig, 8oz weight and a chunk of Bunker and there is no problem with the big Drum. Largest I've caught was a 48" but you can pull slot pups and bigger in all day and it's like reeling in a spot.


i skip the expensive flourocarbon for my snells -- not necessary for a drum rig IMO. from my hook to my swivel is about 3/4 to 1 1/2 inches -- 100-130lb. i'd use bigger stuff if it was easier to snell -- why not? especially if you've gotta haul 50-100 dogfish, blues & skates to get to that big drum.
i use 200 lb. crane swivels and 60 lb. shock leader for red rum. the surf zone is full of abrasive things and i like to have the heaviest tackle that i can get away with.


----------



## Bubba Feesh (Dec 29, 2007)

I think they ment 100-130 lb. test for the snell on the hook and to the barell swivel.

Bubba


----------



## scallywagfishing (Dec 20, 2008)

I have caught a few drums off of the surf in pawleys, the first time i ever. It was in early december, the temp was around 62 degrees. caught a 23" red, right in the slot...and a 17 inch black. All I used was the standard surf rig, with shrimp as bait and they took it. High tide was rolling in and we had a few more hits, who knows we might've caught a few more if the sun hadn't gone down. 20 lbs test Cajun Line is what I have on my surf rigs.


----------

